# Wood Firmwares v1.17



## Another World (Nov 18, 2010)

*Wood Firmwares v1.17*
Update




The Wood Firmwares have been updated to v1.17. This is the first official release which offers support for the R4iDSN Flash Kits. Some users have mentioned that the R4i Gold kits can use the new R4iDSN firmware. Please run some tests and post your results via the discussion thread. For more information about this release be sure to check the change log, listed below.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Core*:
> • R4iDSN (http://www.r4idsn.com/) support added. thanx to R4iDSN team for provided support.
> 
> *Compatibility*:
> ...






Wood R4 v1.17 Download 



Wood R4iDSN v1.17 Download 



Wood R.P.G. v1.17 Download



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## Inunah (Nov 18, 2010)

I was wondering when Crafting Mama would be fixed.


----------



## TheLostSabre (Nov 18, 2010)

?

No little story like the usual?

Anyway great job as usual ywg! Now more people will know the powah of Wood firmware!!


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 18, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> I was wondering when Crafting Mama would be fixed.


do you _seriously _want to play it


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 18, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> do you _seriously _want to play it


Who WOULDN'T want to play that awesome game.


----------



## tomrev (Nov 18, 2010)

DSLinux & DSO work again ... Hurray!!

Thank you very much!!!


Edit: To YWG, would you consider to add homebrew soft-reset to your future release?


----------



## Exbaddude (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you YWG for all your hard work! Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Rydian (Nov 18, 2010)

Awesome, I hope more companies offer Wood their support.


----------



## SylvWolf (Nov 18, 2010)

As always, thanks YWG for the update!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 18, 2010)

Yay! Mario was fixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no more messed up mini-Marios on the game


----------



## Icealote (Nov 18, 2010)

The_Lost_Sabre said:
			
		

> ?
> 
> No little story like the usual?
> 
> Anyway great job as usual ywg! Now more people will know the powah of Wood firmware!!




Yes where is that little blurb of story he writes? Wait who actually writes that?


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 18, 2010)

As always, the updates are appreciated.
And now there might finally be an R4 clone worth owning!

To clarify then, the R4i Gold sold on Shoptemp is the R4iDSN, correct?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 18, 2010)

Icealote said:
			
		

> Wait who actually writes that?


Another World.


----------



## Costello (Nov 18, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> As always, the updates are appreciated.
> And now there might finally be an R4 clone worth owning!
> 
> To clarify then, the R4i Gold sold on Shoptemp is the R4iDSN, correct?



I'm going to check that out very quickly. Hopefully it is...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 18, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> I'm going to check that out very quickly. Hopefully it is...


It's not, it's an actual flashcart website on it's own.
http://www.r4idsn.com/


----------



## Costello (Nov 18, 2010)

someone at the shoptemp office tried "Wood R4iDSN v1.17" on a Shoptemp R4i gold and it *didn't work*

however, ShopTemp was contacted just yesterday by the R4i Gold team, they said Wood R4 works on their cart, and people need to go to the download site http://www.r4idsn.com/download.asp#2 to get their version of Wood.

it's weird because their cart packaging+label says their official website is r4ids.cn, but they recommend going to r4idsn.com to get the Wood firmware...
and now the newly officially released one doesnt work? 

soooo confusing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: the http://www.r4idsn.com/download.asp#2 Wood also doesnt work on ShopTemp's R4i gold... so the R4i gold team was wrong... wtf...


----------



## Another World (Nov 18, 2010)

so they are making their own version of the wood firmware?

http://filetrip.net/f21887-Wood-R4-for-R4i...DS%29-1-14.html

if that file isn't supported on the r4i gold v2, what exactly is the r4i gold v2? is the shoptemp one the v2? how does one tell the differences?

-another world


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 18, 2010)

I find it weird that people are expecting R4-only software on R4 clones.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 18, 2010)

Did the R4i Gold Wood whatever team that made their own ever comply with YWG's demand to have the source released?  They claimed they did, but it turns out what they released did not match the compiled version (and in fact had some defined functions blanked out), YWG wasn't happy about that... but I don't remember seeing a resolution posted, so I assumed it had been fixed with a private agreement.


----------



## grindbart (Nov 18, 2010)

funny thing is,that the R4i GOLD on shoptemp has the right URL on the sticker on the product pictures.......it SHOULD work normally....


----------



## Ninn (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes awesome! Thank you!


----------



## RoMee (Nov 18, 2010)

well after download the wood 1.17 for R4idsn
I saw that it didn't have a the akmenu4.nds, wood 1.14 did
the DSMENU was also different

*r4idsn wood 1.17 from filetrip* stuck on loading screen
_rpg
_DSMENU.DAT

*R4ids.cn wood 1.14* works 
_rpg
_DS_MENU.dat
akmenu4.nds

I tried a few different method and it didn't work
I tested it on R4i god 1.4

The email I got from the R4 gold team says that this new wood support is suppose to be for both R4idsn and R4ids.cn cart


----------



## pichon64 (Nov 18, 2010)

Another funny thing is that the people from http://www.r4idsn.com are releasing updates regularly nowadays. Unless they stop doing it, Wood isn't that much needed


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 18, 2010)

But for original R4 users, they DO need it.


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 18, 2010)

Great!
Thanks for another great update YWG!


----------



## boktor666 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you YWG, we love your updates! 

We all owe you big time!

Edit: Yay! I reached 50 posts


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 18, 2010)

Of course, this is brilliant as usual, props to YWG and AW for bringing this release to us, only wished it would've been after 999 came out, have a feeling it might have bad ap and I really want to play it.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice YWG!

next, make support for either
DSTT
R4iLL


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 18, 2010)

another one? woah this is fast! This update doesn't really affect me and by the time i get the new firmware on my card YWG will have brought out another update so i'll give this one a miss...


----------



## inny (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the support of DSOrganize !


----------



## .Darky (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks a lot again, YWG.


----------



## Coconut (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, Thank You


----------



## jerbz (Nov 18, 2010)

aww no story with release? ahh well cant win em all
another great job as usual
=]


----------



## Another World (Nov 18, 2010)

jerbz said:
			
		

> aww no story with release? ahh well cant win em all
> another great job as usual
> =]



i had a long day yesterday and wasn't feeling that creative. i'll see what i can come up with when 1.18 is ready.

-another world


----------



## Mantis41 (Nov 18, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> jerbz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks YWG. Any chance of autorun support in the future?
cheers


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 18, 2010)

How did you get the firmware this time?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks YWG!


----------



## omegasoul6 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks alot YWG Gotta love MVDK


----------



## kintesh (Nov 18, 2010)

where is the official site for Wood R4. i have Original R4 DS.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 18, 2010)

kintesh said:
			
		

> where is the official site for Wood R4. i have Original R4 DS.


there is NO official site. This is the "official" site.


----------



## Etalon (Nov 18, 2010)

kintesh said:
			
		

> where is the official site for Wood R4. i have Original R4 DS.



Here, Mr "i have Original R4 DS": 

http://gbatemp.net


----------



## Rydian (Nov 18, 2010)

http://code.google.com/p/woodrpg/updates/list


----------



## celeron53 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the uper duper updates!!


----------



## basher11 (Nov 19, 2010)

im late :|
thanks ywg


----------



## jerbz (Nov 19, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> jerbz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha i hope so. your a pretty clever one.


----------



## Costello (Nov 19, 2010)

good news!

the R4i Gold from Shoptemp is also supported, the team uploaded the files recently on http://www.r4idsn.com in the downloads section
the file is mirrored here:
http://filetrip.net/f22821-Wood-R4-for-R4i...DS%29-1-17.html

it's been tested by a few people and reported working.

Another World is going to come up with a review of R4i Gold (with wood) in the coming days or weeks


----------



## playallday (Nov 19, 2010)

.


----------



## dogfood (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks YWG


----------



## pichon64 (Nov 19, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> good news!
> 
> the R4i Gold from Shoptemp is also supported... snip snip snip,...



At last! Now this is working on my old but now sturdy R4i Gold.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 19, 2010)

Scary thought, you know what comes after this...?

1.18.


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 19, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Scary thought, you know what comes after this...?
> 
> 1.18.


I know that this is a dumb question, but is something bad about 1.18 ?


----------



## inny (Nov 19, 2010)

1.18 was the last official R4 firmware.


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 19, 2010)

inny said:
			
		

> 1.18 was the last official R4 firmware.


Oh... that's right, I totally forgot about that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope that this won't happen with the Wood firmware! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's pray and hope together that YWG will continue his great work!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 19, 2010)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get the drift here Attila? I hope YWG won't stop once it reaches 1.18


----------



## ShadowtearX (Nov 19, 2010)

I want to ask something of user's with an R4iDSn.
Does the Wood R4iDSn firmware work for you, please let me know because i want to update my topic with the info!


----------



## RoMee (Nov 19, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> good news!
> 
> the R4i Gold from Shoptemp is also supported, the team uploaded the files recently on http://www.r4idsn.com in the downloads section
> the file is mirrored here:
> ...




so does this mean r4idsn will always have to come up with their own version of wood
because the first one you guys provided(Wood_R4iDSN_v1.17) didn't work for r4i gold


----------



## ShadowtearX (Nov 19, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe i'm wrong but R4iDSn isnt R4iDS gold aint it?


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 19, 2010)

Yep, something bad may happen 1.18...


----------



## ShadowtearX (Nov 19, 2010)

let me ask something is R4iDSN a card or an frimware for a diffrent card like R4iDS gold???


----------



## RoMee (Nov 19, 2010)

CoolKill3r said:
			
		

> maybe i'm wrong but R4iDSn isnt R4iDS gold aint it?



nope, they're pretty much the same exact cart in different website
The update emails I get from R4idsn always includes r4ids.cn for R4i gold

it doesn't say gold on the cart, so  they use different packaging to attract different audience, but they're the same cart by the same team, just different packaging


----------



## ShadowtearX (Nov 19, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> CoolKill3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you so the R4iDSn firmware is just for R4iDS gold cards right?
and it also works perfect?


----------



## RoMee (Nov 19, 2010)

I haven't tested it yet, I have to go somewhere
so it'll be like an hour before I can test it on my r4i gold

*edit*
I just tried it on my R4i gold and it works...
tested MvsDK just to make sure, and it played it flawlessly


----------



## urbon (Nov 20, 2010)

WOOD R4 V1.17 is available now from www.r4ids.cn.
I just downloaded it.


----------



## ShadowtearX (Nov 20, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I haven't tested it yet, I have to go somewhere
> so it'll be like an hour before I can test it on my r4i gold
> 
> *edit*
> ...




huh
then wat's the diffrens between Wood R4iDSn & Wood R4iDS Gold if they both run on the R4iDS gold????


----------



## boktor666 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hmm i found some bug on homebrew: A program called chinese touchstroke isn't working. It says: DS program file. Might consider that for taking it into the next update?

Anyways, great job on this YWG


----------



## z.g (Nov 20, 2010)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> A program called chinese touchstroke isn't working.


if you talk about chinese-touch, it works in case you put it in any subfolder. if you put in root of flash card, it crashes, but at 1st look this is bug in program.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 20, 2010)

The top bar at the Portal still has 1.16 at the top.


----------



## plasma (Nov 20, 2010)

Need Beyblade Metal Fusion fix


----------



## Pablo3DS (Nov 22, 2010)

The Wood 1.18 will launch when Golden Sun in day 29 arrive right? 
Hmm... you could make a Wood 1.17.2 for I (and others R4 users) play 999 and Beyblade Metal Fusion?
Thanks for all !


----------



## plasma (Nov 24, 2010)

Pablo3DS said:
			
		

> The Wood 1.18 will launch when Golden Sun in day 29 arrive right?
> Hmm... you could make a Wood 1.17.2 for I (and others R4 users) play 999 and Beyblade Metal Fusion?
> Thanks for all !




That will be great!


----------



## SkH (Nov 24, 2010)

Ah... so that's why DSOrganize did not work with the previous firmware!

Thanks YWG!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 25, 2010)

I must say these releases are quite boring without the little stories of elves and goblins.


----------



## instantwin (Nov 27, 2010)

idk if this is considered a bug, but just thought i'd post anyways

if you delete the theme that the firmware is currently set to, then you'll get a messed up background when you turn on the ds and if you press start, then everything freezes.

kind of annoying if you're messing around with different themes and want to get rid of the ones you don't need, but yeah


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 27, 2010)

that's not a bug, it happens when you don't put the filename of the theme on globalsettings.ini


----------



## mrgone (Nov 28, 2010)

golden sun (J) shows a screen with japanese letters, then stays black.
at a second try, the japanese screen didnt appear, so i guess it was a "save data not found"

/edit
my rom was trimmed !! now its untrimmed


----------

